# NationStates Game



## RnJ (Jan 15, 2010)

NationStates is a free nation simulation game. Build a nation and run it according to your own warped political ideals. Create a Utopian paradise for society's less fortunate or a totalitarian corporate police state. Care for your people or deliberately oppress them. Join the World Assembly or remain a rogue state. It's up to you.

http://www.nationstates.net/


----------



## connerR (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool idea. I made one:

Location: the South Pacific

The Republic of Cajon is a fledgling, economically powerful nation, remarkable for its complete absence of social welfare. Its hard-nosed, hard-working, intelligent population of 5 million are effectively ruled by a group of massive corporations, who run for political office and provide their well-off citizens with world-class goods and services. Their poorer citizens, however, are mostly starving to death while being urged to go out and get real jobs. The populace has reasonably extensive civil rights, although these are mostly aimed at allowing them to buy whatever they like.

The tiny, corrupt government juggles the competing demands of Law & Order, Commerce, and Religion & Spirituality. Citizens pay a flat income tax of 2%. A small private sector is dominated by the Door-to-door Insurance Sales industry.

Crime is a serious problem. Cajon's national animal is the sd70ace, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the alcohol.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 20, 2010)

> The Republic of The Wild Children is a fledgling, socially progressive nation, remarkable for its strong anti-business politics. Its compassionate, cynical population of 5 million are ruled with an iron fist by the dictatorship government, which ensures that no-one outside the party gets too rich. In their personal lives, however, citizens are relatively unoppressed; it remains to be seen whether this is because the government genuinely cares about its people, or if it hasn't gotten around to stamping out civil rights yet.
> 
> It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, corrupt, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it devotes most of its attentions to Social Welfare, with areas such as Defence and Law & Order receiving almost no funds by comparison. The average income tax rate is 59%, and even higher for the wealthy. Private enterprise is illegal, but for those in the know there is a slick and highly efficient black market in Woodchip Exports.
> 
> Crime is well under control. The Wild Children's national animal is the human, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the leaf.



I'm going to guess there is no connection between what you say you are making the government, and what it ends up choosing? Ie, why is my anarchic government a dictatorship?


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 15, 2010)

the guy who made it has a disclaimer stating, the success of a nation is based on his political sensibilities (which i think is pretty capitalistic), because its his game. so if you try to establish anything outside of that the game pretty much turns your country into fail or twists your actions with rediculous consiquences.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 16, 2010)

JungleBoots said:


> the guy who made it has a disclaimer stating, the success of a nation is based on his political sensibilities (which i think is pretty capitalistic), because its his game. so if you try to establish anything outside of that the game pretty much turns your country into fail or twists your actions with rediculous consiquences.



Or, if you make your national animal "human" they flip out at you for being offensive. Speciesists!


----------



## Unkas (Mar 17, 2010)

I also played Nationstates for a while, but after a few months it becomes boring. Meanwhile I found a nation building game which is much more complex and realistic: Ars Regendi


----------



## compass (Mar 17, 2010)

The Free Land of Natural Integration is a fledgling, safe nation, notable for its strong anti-business politics. Its compassionate, intelligent population of 5 million are fiercely patriotic and enjoy great social equality; they tend to view other, more capitalist countries as somewhat immoral and corrupt.

It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it concentrates mainly on Social Welfare, although Education and Healthcare are on the agenda. The average income tax rate is 66%, and even higher for the wealthy. Private enterprise is illegal, but for those in the know there is a slick and highly efficient black market in Basket Weaving.

Crime is totally unknown. Natural Integration's national animal is the human, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the food.


----------

